# No name boots and name brand boots.



## TheDood (Mar 2, 2011)

I think it depends more on material quality than comfort IMO. Better branded (more expensive boots) are made with higher quality and will last longer, so if the price differential is not significant I'd spend the extra cash.


----------



## Gustov (Dec 17, 2011)

keep an open mind on how much to spend on boots. read up on how boots are supposed to fit and then try a bunch on at a store. you might find some perfect fitting boots for very cheap, or for not so cheap. it's all about comfort.


----------



## lonerider (Apr 10, 2009)

warlord said:


> this is my 2ed season snowboarding. I am using a pair of Morrow Boots that my friend let me use when he got a new pair of boots. These Morrow boots were perfect, I've rode 2 seasons with them and they are comfortable and cause no foot pains. Now a part of the boot is peeling off, its a part from the top of the boot,its tiny and the boot is still in good condition.
> 
> I am due to buy my own boots. I like to give these boots back to my friend (so he can use as back up) before they fall apart. Now that i am shopping for new boots, i come to find out that Morrow is not a very well known brand. Its very cheap, Top of the line mens boot is about 99 bucks. now i don't mind spending money for boots. Should i keep going with this brand or go with a brand more "known". The reason i ask is that these boots were great and very comfortable but maybe there is something more comfortable out there. Also, this is my second season.. and so far its held up great but who knows the quality in about another season or two. Im assuming some of the better brands ( Burton,DC, thirty-two, Nike, etc) will last a long longer.
> 
> So should i get a "name" brand boot or stick with the Morrow cheapies?


Morrow was actually a semi-big brand back in the '90s, but was sold to K2 in 1999 and has become their "entry-level" brand in the last decade. The boards and boots are still made by K2, so maybe you could try out some K2 boots and see how they fit you. If you look at overstock boots (made 1-2 years ago, but in new condition) you probably could score some boots that fit you well and are affordable.


----------



## d15 (Jan 12, 2012)

I literally block out all no-name brands when it comes to boots. Even looking at them visually, I can tell the quality ain't worth it; no durability and no anatomical fit. You can argue how I can even judge without testing them; I reply I ain't even going to waste time arguing.

My cousin bought a pair of Morrows or something similar at Sport Mart for $100. One of the artificial lace loops tore right through after only the second use.

Typically, the boot is the most important hardgood to consider when buying your setup. Most of the budget should be considered for the boots before anything else. 

I would personally be willing to spend enough to get a mid-range boot. The top-end boots don't give a return for the money in terms of performance and value (spending $500 ain't going to give you a performance of twice a $250 boot). And the lower end ones, even though they are more affordable, don't give a return in value necessarily wither due to low performance and durability, in my opinion.

In my experience, it's always been the middle level boots that give the best overall performance and value.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Spend some good money on boots, do your research and you will never go back to junk no-names again.


----------



## myschims (Jan 11, 2010)

Definately look into a pair of 32 lashed boots, my dad, my friend i ride with, and I all picked up a pair of last years models for 40% off and we all love them. if you find any pair you like,always ask if they may have them in last years model, because they will always be cheaper.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

I can get the DC judge for 165 bucks. Its a good deal i herd, Anybody has any experience with them?


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

Get the DC Judge, That's a great price. They're solid and quality all mtn freestyle boots. One of DC's best in the line.


----------



## warlord (Feb 19, 2011)

Extremo said:


> Get the DC Judge, That's a great price. They're solid and quality all mtn freestyle boots. One of DC's best in the line.


thanks i will. i have to buy it online cause my hook up is an online retailer. i am an exact 9 1/2 sometimes 10 if the brand runs small. does anybody know if i need to size up or down in dc boots?


----------



## PA n8 (Jan 25, 2012)

myschims said:


> Definately look into a pair of 32 lashed boots, my dad, my friend i ride with, and I all picked up a pair of last years models for 40% off and we all love them. if you find any pair you like,always ask if they may have them in last years model, because they will always be cheaper.


Great boot so far and I got it at the end of last season for 40% off as well. Can't complain about paying $120 for them.

Watch for the end of season sales and make you sure try them on. I thought I was going to have to size up because of my slightly wider feet but the 32's fit great in my normal size.


----------



## Extremo (Nov 6, 2008)

warlord said:


> thanks i will. i have to buy it online cause my hook up is an online retailer. i am an exact 9 1/2 sometimes 10 if the brand runs small. does anybody know if i need to size up or down in dc boots?


I had DC Phantom's years ago and they ran true to size. I'd say go with the 9 1/2. You have to consider they'll pack out half a size anyways.


----------

